
Show HN: Visual CSS Grid Editor - mattront
https://pinegrow.com/blog/introducing-the-visual-css-grid-editor/
======
type0
I would rather use
[https://github.com/artf/grapesjs](https://github.com/artf/grapesjs)

I guess it's all comes down to what one likes to grow:

pines or grapes

proprietary or open source

(all pun intended)

~~~
mattront
It's also comparing apples and oranges ;)

The feature set of the two are quite different, also the way how they are
used. Here is an overview of what Pinegrow can do, including full support for
Bootstrap, Foundation, plain HTML, CSS with live SASS editing, WordPress theme
export and more:

[https://pinegrow.com/#features](https://pinegrow.com/#features)

------
mattront
Btw. we also have a course covering the basics of CSS Grid:
[https://pinegrow.com/courses/learn-css-grid-with-
pinegrow/](https://pinegrow.com/courses/learn-css-grid-with-pinegrow/)

------
Globz
If you guys want to learn CSS grid I recommend this free online course with an
amazing interactive editor/screencast:

[https://scrimba.com/g/gR8PTE](https://scrimba.com/g/gR8PTE)

------
neovive
Great work! I've been looking for a tool to help jumpstart my designs before
moving to code, especially for grids. Adobe XD is fun to work with, but it's a
bit far removed from the code for day-to-day.

Questions:

Do you plan to add support for additional CSS and JS frameworks (e.g. Bulma,
Vue, etc.)?

I noticed Atom is supported for real-time updates; is VS Code support planned?

Thanks.

~~~
mattront
Thanks!

Pinegrow is a general purpose HTML & (S)CSS editor, so Bulma (and similar) can
be easily used with Pinegrow already.

React and Vue are another story, at the moment I don't have a clear vision of
how they could be used with Pinegrow in an effective way.

VS Code is on the list, but not high priority. Our Atom integration is open
source, perhaps somebody could/will adapt it for VS Code.

------
pjmlp
Love it, this is the kind of GUI tooling that we need for Web development.

~~~
mattront
Thanks!

------
forlorn
Seems similar to Setka Editor ([https://setka.io/](https://setka.io/)) .

~~~
mattront
It's hard to see what exactly Setka does, but from what I can see, the main
differences are that Pinegrow is a desktop app that works with your local
projects and that Pinegrow is a more low-level HTML & CSS editor, that let's
you do whatever you want with HTML and CSS, but with the help with visual
tools.

